# Where to find cheap NEC 2011 book or searchable PDF for student



## Mshow1323 (Jun 9, 2012)

https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/nec-2011-edition/id625454379?mt=8
Shouldn't need Internet access. If that link doesn't work just google
2011 NEC app
~$30


----------



## PghMom (Nov 22, 2015)

*An app won't work*

Thank you very much for the suggestion. I followed the link, but, unfortunately, the app is designed for an iphone or ipad. The student is using a flip phone to make calls, and he does not have internet access. I am hoping for a PDF that can be used on the grandparent's computer using Adobe Reader. If it matters, the computer they are using is running Windows XP and does not have internet access. I was thinking if the file was electronic, I could burn it to a CD or DVD (depending upon size) and take the physical disc to their location. As an alternative, the actual book would work. I found a book on ebay for $75 with the PDF, but that is too expensive for the student.


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

PghMom said:


> Thank you very much for the suggestion. I followed the link, but, unfortunately, the app is designed for an iphone or ipad. The student is using a flip phone to make calls, and he does not have internet access. I am hoping for a PDF that can be used on the grandparent's computer using Adobe Reader. If it matters, the computer they are using is running Windows XP and does not have internet access. I was thinking if the file was electronic, I could burn it to a CD or DVD (depending upon size) and take the physical disc to their location. As an alternative, the actual book would work. I found a book on ebay for $75 with the PDF, but that is too expensive for the student.


I think the NEC handbook w/cd would work better for him. The PDF version can be harder to follow when your flipping pages while referencing articles. The NEC handbook is good as it has explanations and color pictures. The price is high unless he gets it thru a school.


----------



## sbrn33 (Mar 15, 2007)

I might still have a 2011 cd. I will check Monday. I think the 2011 book came with a free CD and NE has been on the 2014 since 1/1/14.


----------



## Mshow1323 (Jun 9, 2012)

I have a copy of the 2014 PDF if that helps (PM me if you'd like). But like Wirenut said, it's very hard to use, The handbook is much better. As a learning tool the Handbook is the most beneficial, as a reference tool, the app is the way to go.


----------



## PghMom (Nov 22, 2015)

Thank you all for trying to help! I agree that the handbook would probably be better, but he is required to use the actual 2011 nec book at the trade school that he attends.


----------



## PghMom (Nov 22, 2015)

sbrn33 said:


> I might still have a 2011 cd. I will check Monday. I think the 2011 book came with a free CD and NE has been on the 2014 since 1/1/14.


Thank you for offering to look for a 2011 cd on Monday. I really appreciate you trying to help!


----------



## PghMom (Nov 22, 2015)

Mshow1323 said:


> I have a copy of the 2014 PDF if that helps


The 2014 PDF would also be useful to have, since the trade school is probably switching to the 2014 version next year. He still needs the 2011 version for this year's homework, however.


----------



## GrayHair (Jan 14, 2013)

[/B]PM me and I'll send you eratta 1 & 2.


----------



## telsa (May 22, 2015)

PghMom said:


> Thank you all for trying to help! I agree that the handbook would probably be better, but he is required to use the actual 2011 nec book at the trade school that he attends.


Perhaps you don't get 'it.'

The NEC Handbook IS THE National Electrical Code Book -- PLUS more.

That plus is the stuff a student critically needs.

He'll NEVER figure the Code out on his own. 

No-one ever does. That's why it has to be taught.

It's written like a legal statute with constant cross pointers that you can't imagine. 

*The NEC Handbook is NOT like any other handbook you've ever come across.*

*It's built around the Code -- as written -- with sketches, diagrams, pictures, and side notes tucked in exactly where one would need them.*

But, it's not cheap.

If he's serious, then the money has to be found to get the Handbook. 

You're kidding yourself, imagining that he can figure it out your way .

That's why everyone here is pointing you towards the Handbook. 

Anything else means total futility for him.

BTW, he's not going to dope out the NEC off of the Internet, either.

He needs the textbook -- hardbound if possible -- so he can flip back and forth.

If he wants to pass, the Handbook is the trick.

Now, you know.

You might find the Handbook at Barnes and Noble. You can eyeball it before purchase and come to understand what I'm talking about.

Discounted rates are often possible for students. Ask around.


----------



## Mshow1323 (Jun 9, 2012)

telsa said:


> Perhaps you don't get 'it.'


Jesus Telsa, get over yourself.


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

telsa said:


> Perhaps you don't get 'it.' The NEC Handbook IS THE National Electrical Code Book -- PLUS more. That plus is the stuff a student critically needs. He'll NEVER figure the Code out on his own. No-one ever does. That's why it has to be taught. It's written like a legal statute with constant cross pointers that you can't imagine. The NEC Handbook is NOT like any other handbook you've ever come across. It's built around the Code -- as written -- with sketches, diagrams, pictures, and side notes tucked in exactly where one would need them. But, it's not cheap. If he's serious, then the money has to be found to get the Handbook. You're kidding yourself, imagining that he can figure it out your way . That's why everyone here is pointing you towards the Handbook. Anything else means total futility for him. BTW, he's not going to dope out the NEC off of the Internet, either. He needs the textbook -- hardbound if possible -- so he can flip back and forth. If he wants to pass, the Handbook is the trick. Now, you know. You might find the Handbook at Barnes and Noble. You can eyeball it before purchase and come to understand what I'm talking about. Discounted rates are often possible for students. Ask around.



She stated that he's "required" to use the NEC and not the handbook. 
So that's what he needs to have. The handbook is an extra when he's ready.


----------



## degupita (Jun 5, 2015)

I wonder why the school is still using 2011.


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

If you are offering the pdf of the NEC to other members remember that you name is attached to the top of every page. If someone gives it to another or someone reports it you could be liable. Bad idea

There used to be a site that offered all this stuff for free thru an educational facility-- handbook as well as the NEC. He got shut down by the NEC

I will also have to remove the link about as that is an illegal document afaik, it is also much harder to use then the real pdf


----------



## degupita (Jun 5, 2015)

I didn't know. I saw the link of the entire 2011 online that someone else posted, which showed the entire book. I am not going to give it to anyone if the NEC doesn't approve.


----------



## luckylerado (Mar 19, 2010)

degupita said:


> I wonder why the school is still using 2011.


It likely matches up with the curriculum. Workbooks, labs, printed material, etc.


----------



## degupita (Jun 5, 2015)

luckylerado said:


> It likely matches up with the curriculum. Workbooks, labs, printed material, etc.


Yeah, but it is already a year after the 2014. 

There has been some changes in the 2014, but not really enough to screw up worksheets based off of the 2011. The teachers could work through it, if they know what they are doing. And at least the kid would be getting up to date code.

The whole thing sounds sketchy though. She knew there was an online version that she could have just printed out and given to him, but she came to an electrical forum to ask electricians where to get a free one.

I won't be falling for anything like that again.


----------



## Mshow1323 (Jun 9, 2012)

Seeing as is Pennsylvania is still on the 2008, using the the 2011 for training in school is quite advanced, and not 'sketchy' at all.


----------



## degupita (Jun 5, 2015)

Mshow1323 said:


> Seeing as is Pennsylvania is still on the 2008, using the the 2011 for training in school is quite advanced, and not 'sketchy' at all.


I didn't mean using 2011 is sketchy.
But why would these schools still be using old code books?

Funding problems for new books?


----------



## PghMom (Nov 22, 2015)

degupita said:


> Yeah, but it is already a year after the 2014.
> 
> The whole thing sounds sketchy though. She knew there was an online version that she could have just printed out and given to him, but she came to an electrical forum to ask electricians where to get a free one.
> 
> I won't be falling for anything like that again.


First, I want to thank everyone who offered suggestions and help.

Second, I wanted to clarify why I came here. The free online version cannot be searched, printed, or even copied/pasted into a Microsoft Word file and then printed. Since the student did not have internet access, I was trying to find a way for him to access the material and do his homework.

I don't know why the school wants him to use the 2011 version, and I don't know why he needs the 2011 nec instead of the handbook. That is what the school says he should be using, so that is what I tried to help him find. I don't know why the trade school didn't issue the students the book, since it was needed for class, but I guess it was because most people have access to the Internet and could use the free version online. 

The student is not my child, and I was trying to help him save some money, since he had to use his own money to acquire the materials. In my initial post, I didn't say I only wanted a free version; I said I was looking for suggestions on where I could find the materials free or low cost. I thought someone on an electrician forum might have ideas. I already tried ebay and craigslist without finding anything in the student's price range.

Thanks to two members on this forum, the student now has the 2011 pdf and a draft version of the 2014 pdf. I burned them to a cd and installed them on his grandparent's computer this morning. This will allow him to do his homework. 

I really appreciate everyone's help and suggestions, and I apologize if I offended anyone with my request. I was just trying to help a student who has wanted to be an electrician for as long as I can remember.


----------



## gnuuser (Jan 13, 2013)

heres a link to some archives
http://www.electriciantalk.com/f5/nec-2014-pdf-code-book-71144/
post number 2


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

gnuuser said:


> heres a link to some archives
> http://www.electriciantalk.com/f5/nec-2014-pdf-code-book-71144/
> post number 2


Yes and those archives were removed because they weren't legal. Here is the note I get when I click the link.



> The item is not available due to issues with the item's content.
> If you would like to report this problem as an error report, you may do so here


I asked that we not keep posting links. Either buy copies as you should or give your copy thru pm if that is what you want to do- we can't stop that but your name will be on that copy


----------



## bobbarker (Aug 6, 2015)

You can have my 2011 NEC book


----------



## bobbarker (Aug 6, 2015)

Got your message and I think I sent you a reply maybe 2 by accident!!! If you didn't receive it then let me know.


----------

